# WHAT TO EXPECT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 18, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​*
*THURSDAY - June 14th*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland *- Caught some solid trout today with the Donnie J. party. Things were hot out on the water today, but everyone cooled off a bit once the bite turned on. Weâ€™ve caught some nice fish lately, and we look forward for things to only improve as we head into the rest of the summer.





​*FRIDAY - June 15th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - I had a great wade session today the guys of the Blake H. party. The guys offered live croaker to the fish this morning, and the fish seemed to be very fond of the croaker. They ended their day with their limit of trout and one very handsome redfish. It sure was nice getting in the water today!





​*SUNDAY - June 17th*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - A member of Saturdayâ€™s party caught a good ol biggin! I made the call to run to my old stomping grounds near Port Oâ€™Connor for my customers. It was a far run, but it turned out being well worth the ride! Today marked Day #2 for the same group, and my guys scored another â€˜BIG GALâ€. It was only a half-day trip, so they didnâ€™t waste any time getting into the action!












​
*WHAT TO EXPECT​*Summer is in full swing along the middle portion of the Texas coast, and Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina is busy making memories for our guests. Whether itâ€™s the food, the lodging, the relaxed atmosphere, the hospitality, or the fishing, we offer a solid package for any corporate entertainment budget or low-cost family getaway!

If youâ€™re wondering what to bring for your visit and your fishing trip, just think about what you need in order to enjoy a comfortable day on the water - cool and comfortable clothing, sunscreen, a ball cap and polarized sunglasses. If you are over 16 years of age, you will need to have a fishing license. However, if you do happen to make it to the lodge without a fishing license, we can help you purchase one upon your arrival.





​Just a couple hours from Houston, Austin, San Antonio, or Corpus Christi has you rolling up to a venue suitable for anyone. Your arrival evening begins with a brief banquet of appetizers that are sure to have you standing around the grill in hopes of sneaking an early taste! The eveningâ€™s finale is the gourmet dinner which few have managed to finish, but which all have enjoyed! Follow that up with one of our exquisite deserts, and youâ€™ll be ready for a night of rest and relaxation in one of our many fully appointed suites.

The next morning begins with a freshly prepared hot buffet breakfast. You may be greeted with a handshake from a member of the lodge management team, or maybe even the lodge owners, at a time when most of the world is still asleep. Youâ€™ll also be introduced to your fishing guide, who will talk with you about the excitement to come in any one of a wide variety of modern bay boats waiting for you and your guests in the marina just across the street from the lodge.





​Next comes your fishing trip. While out on the boat, expect your guide to be well equipped with all the gear and tackle youâ€™ll need in order to fully enjoy your day out on the water. While you are welcome to bring your own things if you prefer, rest assured we have you covered if you wish to leave your own things at home. We also provide each boat with plenty of drinking water, sodas and boat lunches made by the loving hands of our wonderful kitchen staff, but you are welcome to bring your own cooler filled with your favorite beverages and snacks if you wish (please, no glass containers on the boats).

Of course, all of our professional guides are licensed, and insured, U.S. Coast Guard captains, and each has all the necessary safety gear on board. Providing you and your party with a positive customer experience is our primary focus, and your comfort and safety is a top priority that we pay very close attention to.

Come down and spend a couple days with us and let us do the entertaining for you. Youâ€™ll soon find out why our customer reviews are so consistently favorable, and why our fishing guides get kudos for producing fishing trips of a lifetime for our customers! Bay Flats Lodge Resort and Marina in Seadrift, Texas - give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to make your reservations!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY
I have been to a lot of these types of events over the past 40 years, but this is by far the best experience I have ever had on a fishing trip, or at a lodge! We really enjoyed Capt. Heath Borchert. He was funny, but he was still focused on showing us the best experience possible - Howard W. 6/18/18

The staff was very friendly and made me feel welcomed upon my arrival. Capt. Cody Spencer went above my expectations and was very friendly. The food and the service were both excellent! - Butch W. 6/16/19

Meals were fantastic! - Donald M. 6/15/18

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 90 % Precip. / 0.74 in*
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 81F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%. Locally heavy rainfall possible.
*Tuesday 100 % Precip. / 2.2 in*
Thunderstorms likely. Rainfall will be locally heavy at times. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%. 2 to 3 inches of rain expected. Locally heavy rainfall possible.
*Wednesday 100 % Precip. / 0.98 in*
Thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall possibly over one inch. Locally heavy rainfall possible.
*Thursday 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in* 
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High around 85F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis: *
Tropical moisture will increase Monday through Tuesday, providing scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms. Winds and seas will slowly increase through Monday night, as a tropical wave increases the pressure gradient and provides rough and confused seas due to the showers and storms. A Small Craft Advisory is in effect for the offshore waters through Tuesday afternoon, and for the nearshore waters by Monday night. Moderate to strong onshore flow will develop through the middle of the week. Numerous showers and thunderstorms, some with very heavy rain are expected Tuesday through Wednesday. Showers and thunderstorms will taper off on Thursday evening, with only isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms possible through the rest of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jun 18, 2018 by Cory M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Your food was so good, I felt as though I was back in Austin at a 5-star restaurant! Y'all did a awesome job! I have had nothing but great things to say about your lodge! We will be back for sure! - Cory M. 6/18/18

Jun 18, 2018 by Dale H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Awesome staff and great food! Capt. Cooper Hartmann was top-notch and customer-focused. Don't change anything! - Dale H. 6/18/18

Jun 18, 2018 by Howard W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been to a lot of these types of events over the past 40 years, but this is by far the best experience I have ever had on a fishing trip, or at a lodge! We really enjoyed Capt. Heath Borchert. He was funny, but he was still focused on showing us the best experience possible! - Miller/Coors Howard W. 6/18/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you ES Custom Boats*

es_custom_boats ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#326). Ready to roll after all this rain passes. Pics and Vids soon as get to water later this week. @bay_flats_lodge @mercurymarine @bobsmachine @power.pole @simradyachting @wetsounds @lithiumpros @plashlightsofficial @shadowcasterled @castawaycustoms @seadek


----------

